# VooDoo on the Bayou 2012



## Dr. Maniaco

I created an album with pictures from Halloween night. Feel free to look and comment if you'd like. Or ignore them completely if you'd rather. I want you to be happy.


----------



## Hairazor

I just looked at your album and it made me happy! I love the Voodoo swamp theme. Your outfit was top notch and I really like your Swamp Monster.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> I just looked at your album and it made me happy! I love the Voodoo swamp theme. Your outfit was top notch and I really like your Swamp Monster.


Thanks. I sprayed the monster with "Swamp Smell" ... it added to the effect. :googly:


----------



## scarrycher

loved your swamp, the gater is awsume, and now I am happy!!


----------



## Headless

Amazing detail. Well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think your cemetery creep was a pinup girl in a past life. Something about that pose.....

Beautiful voodoo haunt!


----------



## heresjohnny

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Feel free to look and comment if you'd like. Or ignore them completely if you'd rather. I want you to be happy.


I had to look, didn't want to be hexed.:jol: I am happy now.


----------



## Copchick

Your pics are really great! I think you fit in all too well with your surroundings. I think your costume looks awesome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

A theme dear to my heart. 
I couldn't get my act together to do that kind of haunt this year . Great job.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

Great haunt, and I really enjoyed your blog too, its cool seeing how stuff comes together. Love the voodoo theme.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Really like your ground breakers...love the way you have them posed, tons of fun and tons of creep factor!


----------



## darkrosemanor

Great setup, Maniaco! The voodoo theme is on of my favorites! Fabulous detail on the tarot table! (And you completely crack me up! LOL)


----------



## creeperguardian

nice i love that voodoo stuff looks real would make me not wanna go there hehe


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Here's a little video on You Tube of the VooDoo on the Bayou


----------



## Copchick

Ha! I love the video!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

WOW!! Everything really looks great!! Love the detail - the voodoo table is fantastic and the cemetery great too. I really like the dynamic poses of your skelly groundbreakers. Your costume is awesome as well!

The only critique I can offer (and I'm really, really nit-picking now) is the little white plastic price tags on the ends of your boards you used for the dock should have been removed. I know it's a small thing but it's little details like that that jump out at me and spoils the illusion.

Overall really great haunt!!


----------



## beelce

Great Job.....!


----------



## Leeloo

I love your theme. Pics were awesome!!


----------

